
Minimalist, open source online pastebin - modinfo
https://github.com/PrivateBin/PrivateBin
======
mattbillenstein
No offense, but this is 4500 lines of php (./lib) alone -- when I think
minimalist, I think of like 200 lines of your favorite scripting language.

